# Crido's Log Volume 1



## crido887 (Sep 1, 2022)

A little bit about me. I am currently 215 lbs. 5'10. ranging between 14-16% bodyfat. confirmed by Dexa Scan
I have never focused hard on my caloric intake. I have always been great at eyeballing what I need. I consume atleast 5 lbs of lean meat a week and do have protein shakes regularly.

I do lift 5-6 times starting with free weights and ending with machine work.

I have a left pectoral tear(reattached) and a herniated disc(suspected).

I cant deadlift past 375. my previous PR was 500.




The pic below are 8-9 months apart.






My labs have always been good other than the platelets. my creates more platelets than RBC. it happens to some people










General Ancillaries
Multi
Fish oil
Carnitine
ARB BP med
famotadine
hcg

Cycle 1 was a bit of a shitshow.  1000+ dollars on blood work/ancillaries. 12/7-3/3. About 13 weeks
Test C 300 - Primo E 300.
This killed my libido and I was chasing it.
Increased to Test C 600  - Primo E 300 - 4 IU of HGH
didnt work. was pissy half the time. Added HCG, E2 pills. Max E2 I got from blood work. Tried dbol, anadrol to boost libido. nothing
I eventually swapped primo for Mast and it seemed like it agreed with me better

Test C 600 Mast E 600+4iu of HGH. I should have just dropped the primo to 150 or so, but I was too stubborn. I am saying this because I would want to admit my fuckups.
I ended the cycle with Shingles and that was a flag to stop.

 As you can see, I did gain quite a large amount of mass from my first cycle. the 3/18 dexa scan was 2 weeks post cycle to assess after water retention fell off.
My big concerns for this cycle was irritability, loss of libido. I did like how my skin was on primo. Very clean, no acne.
I will never advise anyone to do what I did for this cycle, but from education on lab work, anabolics, what helps with libido. I made the best of it and it was a great learning experience.

Cruise 1
I cruised on 180 test/120 mast4iu of hgh. I realized I could still put on size and didnt need as heavy of a dosing. I also started semaglutide to cut during the cruise. I kept my mass as you could see from the Dexa Scan.


Cycle 2 180 Test U+140-260 test C.(I wanted to use Test U as TRT replacement) 300-400 NPP and 300-400 Mast. 6IU of hgh. I stopped the semaglutide(at the start)
I stayed on a regimen and enjoyed this cycle

I started this blast in early may and ended in mid August(About 15 weeks). I will never run NPP that long and felt like I beat the shit out of myself toward the end. I did try 10iu of hgh but the fatigue was unreal.  Overall I did enjoy this cycle. I was more empathetic, my wife likes it. Me and her kind of lost a girlfriend(by breaking up) of ours so I was a little down. I blamed it on the 400 NPP and wound up ending the cycle on 400 test, 300 NPP and 400 mast. 6iu of hgh.

The NPP was giving me insane hunger and I was insatiable. my wife was a little shocked, so I restarted Semaglutide, dropped metforming for BG/hunger control.

I really enjoyed this cycle, I feel exhausted and I know I need to take a break. I ended it at weight 219


Cruise #2
I am currently cruising on 190-200mg of test U. I feel a little bit more normal at this point. unsure if I will add mast but I need a break. I am currently weighing 215 on this cruise
I am still looking forward to my next cycle.


if you have any questions on my pics, experience, ancillaries, I am more than happy to answer it.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 1, 2022)

Dude, incredible. This is the kinda shit I like to see. I’ll be following along Crido. The log section here is fucking awesome. Glad to see you getting involved and so much detail. Thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crido887 (Sep 9, 2022)

after I got my recent blood work, I felt that 654 on a weekly trough of 190mg of test U was too little. I was feeling fatigued in the gym and thought it was just being post cycle. 

I decided to up the test U to 220-230.

I did an additional 120mg loading dose of test U on top of my regular dose and am continuing 220-230mg a week.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

crido887 said:


> after I got my recent blood work, I felt that 654 on a weekly trough of 190mg of test U was too little. I was feeling fatigued in the gym and thought it was just being post cycle.
> 
> I decided to up the test U to 220-230.
> 
> I did an additional 120mg loading dose of test U on top of my regular dose and am continuing 220-230mg a week.



I hope that helps you feel a lot better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crido887 (Sep 9, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I hope that helps you feel a lot better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it definitely helped me. I felt alot better in the gym 2 days ago. I knew it would take a while to titrate this test U.

I knew test U wasnt as potent as Test C/E but not this much.

It is Jano tested as well.


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 9, 2022)

Is that reporting of your labs just part of the health network you use, or are you using an app to keep track?  I have to go back to reports individually and transcribe values out if I want an easier way to see trends.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 9, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Is that reporting of your labs just part of the health network you use, or are you using an app to keep track?  I have to go back to reports individually and transcribe values out if I want an easier way to see trends.


That's ultalabtests. I have a separate one that I used to see the trend of platelets compared to testosterone levels. 


If you use quest or LabCorp I believe they have a tren option too.

I used excel in the past to trend dosing, lab values, and platelets. I have high platelets instead of a high hct/hgb like other users.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 9, 2022)

Nicey laid out log wise. What are you trying do do right now (size, maintain, cut). Pec tears suck, I had one years ago.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 9, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Nicey laid out log wise. What are you trying do do right now (size, maintain, cut). Pec tears suck, I had one years ago.


Definitely build up at the start of next cycle. but the overall plan is still unsure. I have until January to decide. I also need to find a new workout plan. I have been doing PPL but my tennis elbow on Cycle 2 have been hindering gains. I decided to follow off of someone else's workout program for that cycle.


I really need to build up my arms this next cycle. Only 16.5-17 inch arms with a 44 inch chest.


I know I weigh alot, but I feel like most of it is my frame and not true muscle. Even with a DEXA scan, showing my leanness. People see pictures of myself and think I am short because of my frame.

I was thinking of an 8-12 week bulk and a 4-6week cut(at a lower dose) in January. 

I am still really unsure and undecided

Could be 400mg test U, 300-400mg DHB VS 400 test U, 300 NPP, 400 Mast(Repeat cycle 2) for 8-12 weeks.
 followed by 4-6 weeks of 220 test U and 200 mast. and then  just back to 220 of test U for 4-5 months.


If I go the DHB route, I will get labs at weeks midpoint and at the end to see the effects on my  organs.

One thing I need to do is make sure I eat adequately in a bulk. Always afraid of getting fat but my wife will reinforce I need to eat more because she seems me get pissy.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Definitely build up at the start of next cycle. but the overall plan is still unsure. I have until January to decide. I also need to find a new workout plan. I have been doing PPL but my tennis elbow on Cycle 2 have been hindering gains. I decided to follow off of someone else's workout program for that cycle.
> 
> 
> I really need to build up my arms this next cycle. Only 16.5-17 inch arms with a 44 inch chest.
> ...



Scan through [mention]RiR0 [/mention] log if you’re considering some program changes or doing anything different. There are a few others that would be good to check out too. [mention]BigBaldBeardGuy [/mention] is another. I get issues with tendinitis in my elbow on my right arm sometimes as well. I haven’t had issues in a few months, thankfully. I used some compression sleeves for a bit and they helped. I’ll be running some NPP soon for the first time, and looking forward to the increased collagen during that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crido887 (Sep 9, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Scan through [mention]RiR0 [/mention] log if you’re considering some program changes or doing anything different. There are a few others that would be good to check out too. [mention]BigBaldBeardGuy [/mention] is another. I get issues with tendinitis in my elbow on my right arm sometimes as well. I haven’t had issues in a few months, thankfully. I used some compression sleeves for a bit and they helped. I’ll be running some NPP soon for the first time, and looking forward to the increased collagen during that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I actually did a round of tb500 and I used maybe total of 25mg. Cleared it up extremely fast. 


I will look at some other logs and take their input.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Thanks. I actually did a round of tb500 and I used maybe total of 25mg. Cleared it up extremely fast.
> 
> 
> I will look at some other logs and take their input.



Nice man, happy to hear that. I hope it stays that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crido887 (Oct 11, 2022)

Currently weight. 208.

Next dexa scan is scheduled in 5 days. I know mirror is king but I also like numbers.


My strength hasn't really dropped during this cruise either. I may plan in mid December to start ramping up for the next cycle.


I'm going to try to log my lifts every now and then.
5 sets of cybex squat press including a 20 rep warmup.
Up to working set of of 630 x 8.

5x sets x 10 up to one leg curl of 60lbs

5x sets x 10 of leg extensions upt on working set of 50 lbs.

5x belt squat up to working set of 550 lbs x10. I felt like I had one more in me. I did 600 x 10. definitely the most I have done.


----------



## crido887 (Oct 15, 2022)

So this is an interesting Dexa Scan. the Lean tissue is all over the place because of the water weight that the cycle holds.

I feel pretty dried out and the only real thing I can compare my physique to is what I had at pre-blast.


The only comparison I can have on here that would be accurate would be 10/25, 12/8, and 10/15.
The rest of them are just variations of water weight gain and loss. the fat is thrown off because of the amount of "lean tissue" gained from the AAS.


I am still happy with the mirror and I still have 3 more DEXA scans prepaid for the year.

 any future DEXA scans may be done atleast 1-2 months into TRT cruise.


----------



## PZT (Oct 15, 2022)

All I see is you gained muscle and got leaner at the same time? This seems like a helluva a win to me hahah


----------



## crido887 (Oct 15, 2022)

PZT said:


> All I see is you gained muscle and got leaner at the same time? This seems like a helluva a win to me hahah


Yes. This was still the start of TRT and PEDs. lol. 

I would want to say I didn't suffer that much and I feel like even on TRT I can maintain my current physique and enjoy eating normally.


I gravitate toward a heavy meat and whole food diet. typically dinner may be meat/cheese, bread, salad. and some fruit.
Typically top sirloin, flank steak medium rare. 

this next cycle will be a more focused on a lean bulk which may start in mid December. I am currently contemplating doing a 5 lb mini cut before and after the cycle to lean out for summer time and give myself room for extra fat.


----------



## PZT (Oct 15, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Yes. This was still the start of TRT and PEDs. lol.
> 
> I would want to say I didn't suffer that much and I feel like even on TRT I can maintain my current physique and enjoy eating normally.
> 
> ...


That sounds great man


----------



## crido887 (Oct 31, 2022)

I did prebloods today. did my first injection today. I didnt realize it has been 14 weeks since my last cycle. I am titrating off my semaglutide now I will do 0.5mg for this week and the next and get off completely.

as some of you know. I do not keep a direct diary of my food intake. I have still had some great gains despite keeping on top of my intake. I will pay more attention to the scale.

Ancillaries on hand
Metforming 500mg SR
Losartan 25mg
multivitamin
Aspirin 81mg(I get high platelets from testosterone)

Oshit Ancillaries
12.5mg of aromasin
I think I have Caber either way I shouldnt need it for 150mg of Deca
Tamoxifen

Other anabolics I have
DHB
Anadrol
Anavar

Weeks 1-4.
250 test U,
150 deca(200mg for the first 2 weeks to load)
200 mast
4IU of hgh

Weeks 5-8
250 test U, 100 test C
150 deca(hopefully joint support will kick in by now)
300 mast
4IU of HGH

weeks 9-13 Starting Jan 1st Ending Jan 30th
250 test U, 200 test c? I think this is compareable to 400mg of Test C. I have thought about raising this up to 500mg. As of right now. I will stick with my plan.
150 deca
500 mast?
4IU of HGH


I think I may still stick to PPL for now. I can still lift 5-6 days a week.

 I prefer to not do set days of the week. I actually prefer to avoid leg day on mon/tuesday because Leg day at the gym is typically slammed on those days. I can always do chest/back at home with my equipment.


----------



## crido887 (Nov 15, 2022)

Mental notes and physique changes 2 weeks in. The next few days of mast hitting me I noticed massive changes in my physique. Strength has definitely increased. Aggression, well being, libido has skyrocketed. Unsure if it's mast or the semaglutide stopping.

I am getting a little bit more irritable but still well controlled. 


Training is 5-6 days a week. Decided to throw in an arms day to help focus on growth.

I have always been good at getting an idea of food intake. I am targeting 3500-4000 calories a day. I feel full all the time but I feel good in the gym. Libido is definitely strong
alcohol intake is  limited. maybe a sip of wine with my meal but not even half a glass


Week 3 of cycle
Currently weighing at 212 to 213.(I can feel the water in my face too)
Current PEDS.
250 Test U. Will drop it in 2 weeks to 200 and add in 100mg of test C
200 Deca
300 Mast
4IU of HGH

BG after a meal was 100. no metformin
BP was 115/75. No bp meds.


just going to list current working sets of my big compounds. These are just my measurements of strength/performance. I do plenty of other isolation exercises as well. Just not recorded

Belt squat wide stance 630 lbs x 10.
Squat press 720 x 8
Hack Squat 405 x 7
Hammer strength chest press. 495 x 7
Incline DB press 25 degrees? 115 x 7
T Bar Row 115 lbs of plates? x 12
DB Row I think 110 x 8


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 15, 2022)

Do you think the deca is causing the water in the face or a combo of deca and GH? Any reason you chose deca over NPP? I’m running NPP and only time I’ve had bloating, it has been my fault due to poor diet choices and water imbalance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 15, 2022)

And god bless, heavy ass lifts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crido887 (Nov 15, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Do you think the deca is causing the water in the face or a combo of deca and GH? Any reason you chose deca over NPP? I’m running NPP and only time I’ve had bloating, it has been my fault due to poor diet choices and water imbalance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't even know it's the deca, could be standard water retention. It is very mild. Could just be too much sodium.

I chose deca for stability. And I wanted it to lubricate the joints. Last time I ran npp and it was great. Just wanted to try this cause deca is cheaper than npp and less oil is injected overall.


----------



## crido887 (Nov 15, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> And god bless, heavy ass lifts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? I don't feel like it's as heavy as other people here. I go to a bodybuilding gym so sometimes I feel weak as fuck there


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 16, 2022)

crido887 said:


> I don't even know it's the deca, could be standard water retention. It is very mild. Could just be too much sodium.
> 
> I chose deca for stability. And I wanted it to lubricate the joints. Last time I ran npp and it was great. Just wanted to try this cause deca is cheaper than npp and less oil is injected overall.



I may try deca next time. I haven’t ran it before npp. Less oil has been becoming a lot more appealing to me lately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 16, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Really? I don't feel like it's as heavy as other people here. I go to a bodybuilding gym so sometimes I feel weak as fuck there



Yeah man definitely good lifts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crido887 (Nov 20, 2022)

Current weight 222(going to get off of deca, can't.handle this water weight...). I went up 10 lbs in a week





So I think this is where I am heading toward the final dosing



Weekly Total

Test E 125mg

Test U 200mg

NPP 210

Mast 400mg.



Last 3 weeks may be anadrol 50-100mg a day.

vs

last 4 weeks 600mast a week.



Mon

Test E - 0.25ml/62.5mg

NPP 0.7ml/70mg

Deca .3ml/100mg



Wed

Test U 200mg

NPP 0.7ml/70mg



Friday

Test E - 0.25ml/62.5mg

Mast E 1ml/200mg

NPP 0.7ml/70mg


----------



## PZT (Nov 20, 2022)

Roids and a ginger dat ass avi. Winning sir. Cheers


----------



## crido887 (Dec 9, 2022)

Current weight 226-228

So.. I did something I hope I wont regret. I decided to drop the deca cause I got quite a bit of annoying water weight.


something I failed to realize is that my preworkout has creatine monohydrate in it... which could have played a role.

I Was going to use low dose tren between cycle and I was about to open up my NPP. I decided to throw in tren instead to see how it is.


I also did talk to my wife about it. she said as long as I am aware of her input then she is ok with it.

I replaced the 200 deca with 200 tren E

I did 140mg yesterday and 100mg of Tren E today as a loading dose. I will end the cycle in maybe 6 weeks and use the last 3 weeks to help recomp.

not gonna lie. last night I had a violent dream(1/3 of them were). I also started running warm, kind of like I was on NPP.

I am going to keep a mental note in here on the effects. I also do not know if this part was in my head but I felt stronger in the gym today.

one thing is a little funny. between these 2 pics, there is an 16-18 lb difference.  I am assuming minimal fat gain?
207-209 vs 225
Gray pants is older


----------



## beefnewton (Dec 9, 2022)

Millard appreciates those backlinks, Lumpi.


----------



## crido887 (Dec 9, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Millard appreciates those backlinks, Lumpi.


fck. i try to keep a log on both areas because I appreciate input from everyone


----------



## crido887 (Dec 11, 2022)

Grabbed some labs yesterday because I am sick and tired of this water retention. So I stopped the hgh and backing away from the preworkout with creatine.


 waiting for everything else to come back. Everything is as expected on cycle. Liver looks fine too ....



I injected a total of 240 of tren for 2 days prior to this dose too. I was surprised the liver markers were within limits.



But look at this cholesterol.. and on a bulk. Very interesting. Best one I have seen, even on just trt.


----------



## crido887 (Dec 21, 2022)

So I did stop my HGH for a bit. my weight dropped down 4-5 lbs. I went down to 224.  about 10 days ago.
I still continued my bulk, and decided to continue the cycle. Restarted HGH 5 units EOD to see if that helps with water retention

Current weight is 226-227 lbs.  I feel pretty larger and feel like my BF% hasnt moved. I am enjoying this tren run.

currently on 250mg of Test U(I switched it out)
250-260 of Tren E
400 of Mast.
5 IU of HGH EOD
Restarting Carnitine in preparation for cut.
40mg of telmisartan.

the last 3 weeks of the cycle I was contemplating increasing mast to 600mg-700mg a week or throwing in Anadrol 50-100mg a week.


----------



## crido887 (Dec 24, 2022)

Here we gooo


----------



## Bomb10shell (Dec 24, 2022)

February is impressive with a really nice recomp!


----------



## crido887 (Dec 27, 2022)

Well fuck. I pulled my groin yesterday.... Atleast it's toward the end of the cycle... I am starting tb500 and I will restart hgh to increase healing... This shit sucks


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 27, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Well fuck. I pulled my groin yesterday.... Atleast it's toward the end of the cycle... I am starting tb500 and I will restart hgh to increase healing... This shit sucks


Shit man, at least try to do leg press if you can't do squats then...

Following your log, but I wanna see some workout logs too, others too I think.

Everything else I already told you over pm chat, nothing new to add, just keep on working homie!


----------



## crido887 (Dec 27, 2022)

lukiss96 said:


> Shit man, at least try to do leg press if you can't do squats then...
> 
> Following your log, but I wanna see some workout logs too, others too I think.
> 
> Everything else I already told you over pm chat, nothing new to add, just keep on working homie!


It was on a leg press lol. I may have to just put my feet close and less ROM


----------



## Send0 (Dec 27, 2022)

crido887 said:


> It was on a leg press lol. I may have to just put my feet close and less ROM


I'd say if it hurts bad then just let it heal up. I hurt my low back a few weeks ago during a leg day session. I guess I lost form at some point. I took out all back exercises that put strain on it, and skipped lower day that week. Took about 8 days, but the pain had died down enough to where I could lift without issue.

Doing things that put stress on the injured area will prolong the injury. Work around it for now.


----------



## eazy (Dec 27, 2022)

crido887 said:


> I pulled my groin


sorry to read this. 

recover quickly. 

best wishes.


----------



## crido887 (Dec 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I'd say if it hurts bad then just let it heal up. I hurt my low back a few weeks ago during a leg day session. I guess I lost form at some point. I took out all back exercises that put strain on it, and skipped lower day that week. Took about 8 days, but the pain had died down enough to where I could lift without issue.
> 
> Doing things that put stress on the injured area will prolong the injury. Work around it for now.


Yea, I may just stick to leg isolation machines and remove the hips from the equation for a bit.


----------



## crido887 (Dec 27, 2022)

I really wanted the VIT d , CRP, a1c, lipids, cbc, and cmp. just had some extra stuff.

When I go on my cruise and my FSA resets, ill get some more in depth testing


----------



## crido887 (Dec 28, 2022)

in terms of my progress. I am weighing at 222-223. I had bloods done today. Groin pain is seeming to resolve quite well.

Mental note: probably more of a rant.

I am all for scienced backed information, I love studies but as we all know there is a point of applicable information. There is a problem with the community which most people will agree that some people are too science based without lifting and there are some people who do not understand the science and train well.

Both sides of these people can be completely irrational of saying "well the studies dont say this"

or "well I am this size and this is how its done"

but JFC. I think my patience is wearing thin because of these jack asses. both sides are so important but I cant believe I am calling some of these people "twinks" who waste so much time quoting studies but have no application.

I started having an understanding of why people just say eat, lift heavy, and inject a reasonable AAS. monitor labs, be consistent. it isnt that hard, I am probably still far from that point where it gets complicated.


Dont get me wrong, I love the science of everything, the history, purpose, ancillary uses of the drugs. but holy shit.  some people need to shut the fuck up and learn the basics of the weight room. Tired of seeing 5'10 150 lb people tell me how drugs work. Especially when they have little understand of lab values.


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 28, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Dont get me wrong, I love the science of everything, the history, purpose, ancillary uses of the drugs. but holy shit. some people need to shut the fuck up and learn the basics of the weight room. Tired of seeing 5'10 150 lb people tell me how drugs work. Especially when they have little understand of lab values.


Homie why are you so angry? What are those 150lbs people?

Post training and diet logs and just listen to guys you feel you need to listen to...


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 28, 2022)

crido887 said:


> in terms of my progress. I am weighing at 222-223. I had bloods done today. Groin pain is seeming to resolve quite well.
> 
> Mental note: probably more of a rant.
> 
> ...


I understand how you feel. I haven’t even reached the inject state really quite yet, but just keep it simple. Eat, lift, sleep, repeat. No reason to get too complicated. Work hard, don’t go overboard and think more is better always, and don’t be lazy. But #1 above all is stay consistent, and #2 is always learn in my opinion.

.  Of course studies are great, and can help back your claim….. but they can also manipulate a study and its outcome to say what they want, or you can cherry pick studies to back a wild claim. People need to learn how to blend science based with wisdom. I understand you shouldn’t always do something simply because it’s always been done that way, but if a lot of people have success doing it that way, it may not be the worst. Continue to learn, and adjust for yourself. Learn your body, and what works for you. This is for some reason so hard to actually teach to people. They just want to be told what to do and put zero thought into it. Not very effective that way.

But you can’t let everyone’s .02 rule you or get under your skin. Everyone has their opinions, you learn whose opinions to respect.


----------



## crido887 (Dec 28, 2022)

lukiss96 said:


> Homie why are you so angry? What are those 150lbs people?
> 
> Post training and diet logs and just listen to guys you feel you need to listen to...


It's just a rant from meso. I try to let my anger out on the internet. Some medical student that can read all the books and not understand application.

I think it applies to my personal life when you deal with new PhD graduates that do not understand how application and variables in the real world. Not everything is in a controlled environment 

I just try to let me anger out on the internet vs in person. Obviously never would at my wife .

I do think I need to learn to meditate. I have noticed more negative thoughts that need to be refuted by logic. 

I am heading to week 9 of my cycle. Tren or not, I start feeling mental fatigue from the cycles around this time.


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 28, 2022)

crido887 said:


> It's just a rant from meso. I try to let my anger out on the internet. Some medical student that can read all the books and not understand application.
> 
> I think it applies to my personal life when you deal with new PhD graduates that do not understand how application and variables in the real world. Not everything is in a controlled environment
> 
> ...


I think I know who you are referring to and if that's the guy, then it's just MPMD and such viewer repeating what he has learned lol...

A fresh leutenant can learn a lot from experienced soldier.

Yes, your wife deserves a good time, not a fight because of some stupid forum member...

Perhaps, or try to find something that you find relaxing and make it a habit.

Tren or 19 nors surely contribute to it, hence why I think cruise even at low dose is not possible long term with them, I told this to 0ml on meso too, I think he abandoned this idea, I have tried this myself and it just doesn't work.


----------



## crido887 (Dec 28, 2022)

lukiss96 said:


> I think I know who you are referring to and if that's the guy, then it's just MPMD and such viewer repeating what he has learned lol...
> 
> A fresh leutenant can learn a lot from experienced soldier.
> 
> ...


I am starting to realize. Tren or not, I need to incorporate some meditation exercises. Just quiet reflection.

My professionalism at work is still there.

@Oml  did abandon it. Never said why exactly.


This guy was on tren for a year. I don't follow his logic for safety on his liver because things can be liver toxic and not stress it. But he said 50mg had no sides and all benefits.
I have had a dialogue with him. He is off the tren right now but he has a great run on it.
He said he won't go higher than 200 ever again.

I know his sources too.


----------



## Oml (Dec 29, 2022)

crido887 said:


> I am starting to realize. Tren or not, I need to incorporate some meditation exercises. Just quiet reflection.
> 
> My professionalism at work is still there.
> 
> ...



Trenbolone makes me think, and it made me talk.

While I was taking it the first time my wife told me she wasn’t attracted to men, and that she was only attracted to women. I wasn’t capable of processing this on the Tren. I questioned the future, questioned what’d happen me and my kids, questioned what’s happening my home. She kept giving me the ‘well, except you’ shit. Time progressed and she told me that she doesn’t care about me or anyone else, she explained that she tried but she just doesn’t care about anything that happens to others and she only ever pretended to. So I was living in this house, wife and three kids, I was paying for everything as I was the only one working. My wife was leaving the house at every opportunity, driving all over the county with some chick and a dude. And she wouldn’t be at home when i was, never off her phone and all that shit, shaving her lady bits and rushing out and being gone until all hours what not. I finished my run on the Tren. Tried my best to talk with her and get thru it.

Months later tried a lower dose of Tren, and then turns out my wife was fucking someone. In my car. In our bed. I found earrings in our own bed. Daughter passed a remark about ‘a man that comes to our house when you are in work’, which I’ve never got to the bottom of.  All this shit started happening. As if she was using my steroid use as a reason. I don’t have a temper, and I’m actually rather chilled even on the Tren but as said it makes me think and talk. I did leave here, twice, but I came back as I’ll lose my kids. She will always win, that’s what the courts do.

So it was a long road, but I’ve just decided that im happy to work on myself and just be the best I can be. Im learning a new language, im going to rediscover myself in 2023, I’m going to make some real changes for myself and live my life for me and my kids.

I still live in the family home, with my wife. And I get the impression that we’re both here because it’s just easier. I pay the bills and we all have a home. There’s no aggression here as I understand that if that’s the way she is, then that’s the way she is. She’s been carrying this secret all her life and I won’t hold it against her as it was probably very hard to tell me the things she did. But at the same time, some things she dodo contradict what she told me.

That’s why I ditched the Tren. But I sure wasn’t on it for a year. I did 12 weeks and 8 weeks in two separate runs, I believe. My old diary got thrown out where I kept a log of all my blasts so I don’t have it there to reference.

Cruising on Tren was just an experiment. But at the end of the day, I just decided that cruising on Tren was just a fantasy. Not a viable future.


----------



## crido887 (Dec 29, 2022)

Oml said:


> Trenbolone makes me think, and it made me talk.
> 
> While I was taking it the first time my wife told me she wasn’t attracted to men, and that she was only attracted to women. I wasn’t capable of processing this on the Tren. I questioned the future, questioned what’d happen me and my kids, questioned what’s happening my home. She kept giving me the ‘well, except you’ shit. Time progressed and she told me that she doesn’t care about me or anyone else, she explained that she tried but she just doesn’t care about anything that happens to others and she only ever pretended to. So I was living in this house, wife and three kids, I was paying for everything as I was the only one working. My wife was leaving the house at every opportunity, driving all over the county with some chick and a dude. And she wouldn’t be at home when i was, never off her phone and all that shit, shaving her lady bits and rushing out and being gone until all hours what not. I finished my run on the Tren. Tried my best to talk with her and get thru it.
> 
> ...


I am really sorry to hear that brother.

I appreciate your insight on this.

I never had thoughts like that in my head from my wife. We swing so that isn't a concern and we follow the rules. Pretty much together all the time.


I guess some people tolerate it more than others. But I understand what you are saying. I'm kind of wired right now on it. I talk more, more outgoing. I know  I am a little full of my self. I am not normally like that. I kind of like being that way. I guess I'm tired of being humble. I worry more about other people other than me and my wife sometimes.


My wife has her own set of mental health issues. She got drunk and said the tren was making me act different, I didn't get mad. I just went to the other room and was questioning it. Then the next morning I apologized and she said she hasn't been on top of her meds. She said it wasn't me.

I will attempt a cruise on it. I think I can handle it. I will keep an active log with "mental notes". I can post all day about my gains but the big thing that affects me on a cycle is not even labs, it's mental fatigue


----------



## crido887 (Dec 29, 2022)

My HDL was cut in half on 3 weeks of tren. Ldl went from less than 100 to 170.

Alt/ast are barely elevated.. I don't think I'm gonna cruise on this, if I do. I will grab bloods 4 weeks in.  Anavar didn't even do this damage. Even at 100.


----------



## crido887 (Dec 29, 2022)

HDL 22 from 49
Ldl 172 from 94

Ast47 from 40
Alt 55 from 44

3 weeks of tren


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 29, 2022)

Oml said:


> Trenbolone makes me think, and it made me talk.
> 
> While I was taking it the first time my wife told me she wasn’t attracted to men, and that she was only attracted to women. I wasn’t capable of processing this on the Tren. I questioned the future, questioned what’d happen me and my kids, questioned what’s happening my home. She kept giving me the ‘well, except you’ shit. Time progressed and she told me that she doesn’t care about me or anyone else, she explained that she tried but she just doesn’t care about anything that happens to others and she only ever pretended to. So I was living in this house, wife and three kids, I was paying for everything as I was the only one working. My wife was leaving the house at every opportunity, driving all over the county with some chick and a dude. And she wouldn’t be at home when i was, never off her phone and all that shit, shaving her lady bits and rushing out and being gone until all hours what not. I finished my run on the Tren. Tried my best to talk with her and get thru it.
> 
> ...


I was gonna say you would be the first guy I've seen on the boards take tren year round 
Hope your personal situation gets better.


----------



## crido887 (Dec 29, 2022)

Maybe I'm just not used to elevated liver enzymes/bad lipids like this. Even 600 mast 600 test didn't do this.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 29, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Maybe I'm just not used to elevated liver enzymes/bad lipids like this. Even 600 mast 600 test didn't do this.


what was your weekly dose and how long were you on it? TrenA or E?  That's fucked. At least your liver is ok.


----------



## crido887 (Dec 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> what was your weekly dose and how long were you on it? TrenA or E?  That's fucked. At least your liver is ok.


Tren e for 3 weeks

300 test U for 9 week
400 mast for 9 weeks
Was on deca 200 for 5 weeks prior to tren.


The last results were based off of test, mast, and deca for 5 weeks.

I'm getting off in a couple of weeks anyways..


----------



## crido887 (Dec 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> what was your weekly dose and how long were you on it? TrenA or E?  That's fucked. At least your liver is ok.


You know what. I also stopped hgh and started aromasin 12.5mg twice a week...


----------



## crido887 (Jan 8, 2023)

Sorry for slacking on this log.

My final dosing for this cycle was
Test U 300 a week(U gives appears to give better e2 control
Tren 200mg a week(dropped it from 250 2 weeks ago)
Mast 600mg a week.
I dropped the AI when I went to test U.


My recent blood work looked for the most part
Ultra e2 was 99. no gyno flareups or anything. never had it.

Mental Notes at the end seems to appear that 200mg of tren a week is really the sweet spot to minimize sides. I would only suspect Tren H would be better because there are less peaks.

More stable emotions at 200. Still was snoring, my wife was fine with it. she said I was acting better if anything. still aggressive and a little irritable at the gym, but I feel I would be like that on or off cycle with people wasting holding up machines(new people).

10 week run
Starting weight 207-209
End weight is 233-234.(let says 10 lbs of water)
Last scan said I gained 2.2 lbs of fat. Lets say its 3 now.
Lean LBM gain Hopefully is 9-10 lbs.


I was super happy with this run. I never thought I would get so sick and tired of eating. I will start the cut this week.  I gave myself a starter dose of semaglutide yesterday so I can start transitioning my diet without hunger pains. I will do 0.25mg Tirazepide on Tuesday

my injections this week to prevent fatigue will be 200 mast and 100mg of tren on Wednesday(skipping test U this week).

The week after would be another no mast and 100mg of Tren+200mg of Test U

Subsequent weeks will be weekly doses of 200mg of test U and 50mg of tren H(I should have it on hand).


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 8, 2023)

What benefits do you expect from tren on cruise? Higher weight retention?

I would be worried about tren's affect on brain using it long term, regardless if the dosage is low. With tren it's never low enough. Tren and alzheimer kinda hard to forget that one, I think type2 wrote something about it too. Maybe mast or primo would work better for you.

Overall, at this point I just think cruising on something more than testosterone is just fucking around and eventually test is best.


----------



## crido887 (Jan 8, 2023)

lukiss96 said:


> What benefits do you expect from tren on cruise? Higher weight retention?
> 
> I would be worried about tren's affect on brain using it long term, regardless if the dosage is low. With tren it's never low enough. Tren and alzheimer kinda hard to forget that one, I think type2 wrote something about it too. Maybe mast or primo would work better for you.
> 
> Overall, at this point I just think cruising on something more than testosterone is just fucking around and eventually test is best.


the true reason of the "low dose tren" is to cut while I am on it. Maybe it should really be considered an extension of the cycle and I should just keep it at 100.


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 8, 2023)

crido887 said:


> the true reason of the "low dose tren" is to cut while I am on it. Maybe it should really be considered an extension of the cycle and I should just keep it at 100.


Yeah, if you want to extend the cycle and cut more aggressively here I'd say that's more likely a better approach. Otherwise cruising on tren just doesn't work, it's never low enough to feel comfy on it and you just get fatigued overtime.


----------



## crido887 (Jan 8, 2023)

lukiss96 said:


> Yeah, if you want to extend the cycle and cut more aggressively here I'd say that's more likely a better approach. Otherwise cruising on tren just doesn't work, it's never low enough to feel comfy on it and you just get fatigued overtime.


I would be interested where they talk about the mental effects of tren on duration rather than intensity. I know there are alot of things we do not know. 

Just wanted to see some interesting reading from a respectable source. I couldnt find Type II's article


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 8, 2023)

crido887 said:


> I would be interested where they talk about the mental effects of tren on duration rather than intensity. I know there are alot of things we do not know.
> 
> Just wanted to see some interesting reading from a respectable source. I couldnt find Type II's article


I can't say really, I just remember him linking it somewhere and saying something that it's not good for long term use and if I recall correctly he did say it's better to take a bit higher mg's for shorter period than low dose for a long period...

In any case, I always realize how fucked up I was on tren when I come off it, it's just like everything is brighter and I get my emotions and feelings back. I don't find tren amusing to use at all, maybe the first time I liked this "machine" feeling, but not anymore, I just wanna feel good while doing it if you know what I mean. 

Peace man and GL on your goal.


----------



## crido887 (Jan 8, 2023)

lukiss96 said:


> I can't say really, I just remember him linking it somewhere and saying something that it's not good for long term use and if I recall correctly he did say it's better to take a bit higher mg's for shorter period than low dose for a long period...
> 
> In any case, I always realize how fucked up I was on tren when I come off it, it's just like everything is brighter and I get my emotions and feelings back. I don't find tren amusing to use at all, maybe the first time I liked this "machine" feeling, but not anymore, I just wanna feel good while doing it if you know what I mean.
> 
> Peace man and GL on your goal.


Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## crido887 (Jan 8, 2023)

@lukiss96 

Just so you know. I'm taking what you are saying into consideration. Thinking about mast instead of tren...


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 8, 2023)

crido887 said:


> @lukiss96
> 
> Just so you know. I'm taking what you are saying into consideration. Thinking about mast instead of tren...


Yeah, that's perhaps one of the only steroids I'd consider on a cruise if anything. I actually for a long time thought about eq on cruise and even had a discussion on it via pm with Type II, he said my approach is fine, so of course that's not a green light, but something to keep in my mind for the future, I guess.

Seeing that I do pretty good on testosterone only cruise, I'd rather not add anything at least for now.

The other one would be primo, but since I remember in your log on another forum, you said you responded not well to it. Deca is an option and frankly it might not be that bad seeing how low dose can benefit some individuals. Besides nandrolone being more anabolic, as per Type II's comment once again.

However deca is not my "taste", so again how do you feel on it, side effects, etc. So in conclusion at least on what I seem to understand right now given your cruise ambitions, masteron might be the best option.

P.S. my high estro symptoms were resolved once I switched back to test c, for one reason or another I just couldn't handle test u at 250mg/week, which is weird AF, to say the least...


----------



## crido887 (Jan 8, 2023)

lukiss96 said:


> Yeah, that's perhaps one of the only steroids I'd consider on a cruise if anything. I actually for a long time thought about eq on cruise and even had a discussion on it via pm with Type II, he said my approach is fine, so of course that's not a green light, but something to keep in my mind for the future, I guess.
> 
> Seeing that I do pretty good on testosterone only cruise, I'd rather not add anything at least for now.
> 
> ...


I guess I was afraid of muscle loss but I am not that lean. Its not like I am 10 percent body fat trying to cut. It really doesnt make any sense on my part.

I would be on multiple muscle retaining and fat burning PEDs
HGH
Test
Mast
GLP Agonist

There really would be no reason to go on tren for a cut. Its not like I am competing. The one that I am afraid of losing is the libido boost. I have a couple of things planned so I may just extend the tren/mast  to 100mg a week for an aggressive cut for  2-3 weeks and then cut it off. I dont know when my next growth cycle would be either after this.

 There should be enough residual tren in my system to prevent any type of catabolism for a little bit as well.


----------



## crido887 (Jan 8, 2023)

I also couldn't imagine cruising on deca due to hunger I get from it.


That unfortunate you didn't like test U. I liked it a lot. Everything feels so much more stable on it too.


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 8, 2023)

We have all been here, assuming person is long in the game.

I was surprised what amount of lbm I can maintain on 150mg of test per week.

There is no reason you can't maintain what you have on even trt by training with heart and taking seriously your diet. Keep the calories high and don't do crazy deficits on a cruise is a recipe for success.

On 250mg I can maintain a lot from my experience.


----------

